

Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - anto210

It has been a while since the last time this was asked. Would love to see an updated version for 2015.<p>Previous thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7656154
======
brandonlipman
I was thinking about this HackerNews post last night and it got me thinking
that small acquisitions are quite interesting. So I created a little site
[http://startupsale.co](http://startupsale.co) as a place to facilitate people
that want to sell/buy startups. Would love to hear everyones thoughts.

------
DomainMagnate
We are currently looking to acquire established projects with revenue, budget
up to 6 figures. Email me with details (address in profile).

------
adam_h
I'm selling my SaaS project. It's profitable but I don't have time to focus on
marketing. Link to the flippa listing is in my profile.

~~~
brandonlipman
This is really interesting. I would love to hear more about it. Please email
me at me@lipmanb.com.

------
hornbaker
This one needs more attention than I have time for:
[https://resumejoy.com](https://resumejoy.com)

~~~
helen842000
Did you have a price in mind?

------
geoffw8
I have a side project that needs some life!
[http://www.hurl.io](http://www.hurl.io)

------
Adminman
My old blog [http://upgadgets.com](http://upgadgets.com)

------
Jeremy1026
I have a video blog that needs to go. homecookingrecipes.net.

